# Hours being cut.



## Berry (Jan 14, 2021)

Any other stores where hours have been drastically cut?


----------



## Anelmi (Jan 14, 2021)

Yep.


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 14, 2021)

Its January


----------



## Noiinteam (Jan 14, 2021)

Normal for this time of year.


----------



## Panda13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Bonus time?


----------



## Logo (Jan 14, 2021)

Unfortunately it is the nature of the beast we call retail.  The truly unfortunate part is the work load does not get any lighter


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 14, 2021)

Common event


----------



## Yetive (Jan 14, 2021)

We are earning flex. It is hard to find people who want more hours.  It is crazy.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 14, 2021)

We are in a pandemic nothing is normal.
Target made 17.2% more  last year and still no hours.


my store is exceeding sales by 50,000 every single day but hours are cut


----------



## Logo (Jan 14, 2021)

That's the hard part to swallow, the amount of money has made this year during a pandemic.  I'm very appreciative of the bonus money they gave us but I'm not  machine and the workload is heavy during January.  Keep hearing get the team to do the work for.  What team?! When there is no payroll you are the team.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 15, 2021)

Please insert another bonus please


----------



## IHaveNoIdea (Jan 18, 2021)

I would usually get upset by having so little hours, however right now a lot of stressful things are happening, so I'm fine with the cut.  I got offered more hours by my ETL last week but, without mentioning how much I hate my position, or how many positive cases of covid there has been at my store recently, I politely declined.


----------



## Style2563 (Jan 19, 2021)

January is usually when they cut hours. But it’s different in our department right at this time. Since had a covid outbreak in our department, we have hours since people have to be on leave. They already asked me if I wanted to get more hours, of course I said naaaaahhhh. Like this is not the best time for me personally. And I just heard one of my coworkers from the same department is currently hospitalized due to covid.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 19, 2021)

Berry said:


> Any other stores where hours have been drastically cut?


This is completely normal and happens every year in January/February at every retail store.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 19, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> This is completely normal and happens every year in January/February at every retail store.


But this year is nothing normal 

we are in a F” in pandemic.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 19, 2021)

Our seasonals are still on the schedule for next week, getting one or two shifts - why these hoes still around? Give the hours to the regulars!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 19, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Our seasonals are still on the schedule for next week, getting one or two shifts - why these hoes still around? Give the hours to the regulars!


We have one who has our ETL fooled. Let’s call them David Copperfield they pull a magic act after lunch for 90 minutes. Then carry one piece of cardboard to the baler. Then push one box to the sales floor.

oh and they picked up  a shift this week.  Wtf


----------



## rd123 (Jan 20, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> We have one who has our ETL fooled. Let’s call them David Copperfield they pull a magic act after lunch for 90 minutes. Then carry one piece of cardboard to the baler. Then push one box to the sales floor.
> 
> oh and they picked up  a shift this week.  Wtf


I wonder how they do that . It’s almost impossible for me to not work for a second . I don’t even feel to stay for a minute like that . Doing something is making me survive my workplace . Also , please don’t talk to me 🙄🙏


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 20, 2021)

Usually my hours go down ... but they didn't


----------



## AmICrazy (Jan 22, 2021)

Style2563 said:


> January is usually when they cut hours. But it’s different in our department right at this time. Since had a covid outbreak in our department, we have hours since people have to be on leave. They already asked me if I wanted to get more hours, of course I said naaaaahhhh. Like this is not the best time for me personally. And I just heard one of my coworkers from the same department is currently hospitalized due to covid.


Try having both the produce manager (my boss) and the assistant department manager (myself) out at the same time (we were both out on COVID leave during the Thanksgiving holiday and could not be anywhere near the store during this time or we could have lost our jobs).


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 22, 2021)

These losers are kept on for a variety of reasons.  They may be unique, weird, the bad boy image (for the female leaders) protected,  good bullshitters, smooth talking among other factors.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jan 22, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> These losers are kept on for a variety of reasons.  They may be unique, weird, the bad boy image (for the female leaders) protected,  good bullshitters, smooth talking among other factors.


You forgot to add ass kisser and koolaid drinker.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 23, 2021)

Looks like a few from my department dropped off the schedule two weeks out. Still kept a couple more than was necessary IMO but at least it wasn't the whole lot of 'em.


----------



## Mia541 (Jan 27, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Our seasonals are still on the schedule for next week, getting one or two shifts - why these hoes still around? Give the hours to the regulars!


Hoes? Wow!! Not their fault they hire seasonal employees.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 27, 2021)

Mia541 said:


> Hoes? Wow!! Not their fault they hire seasonal employees.


Some of us around here are pretty feisty and don't pull many punches. Seasonals are a topic of conversation for the regulars. The more that are kept, the less hours for others.


----------

